# OMG, now he is talking about living in Gois and making a compost toilet!



## Natas (Feb 20, 2010)

I think I need a marriage counselor 

How can you *** in a compost toilet????????? the way I figure is that you can't have a compost bog inside the house so is he really thinking that I'm going to get up at silly o'clock and traipse to an outside *******for a piddle or whatever? 
What if there are snakes and spiders in there and how do you flush a compost toilet


----------



## Natas (Feb 20, 2010)

might as well just **** in the garden, are there any dock leaves in Gois??????


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Natas said:


> I think I need a marriage counselor
> 
> How can you *** in a compost toilet????????? the way I figure is that you can't have a compost bog inside the house so is he really thinking that I'm going to get up at silly o'clock and traipse to an outside *******for a piddle or whatever?
> What if there are snakes and spiders in there and how do you flush a compost toilet


Hi Natas 

I think someone is winding you up. I have been to Gois so many times and the loos are normal. Book a flight and go see for yourself. Why not compromise let him have a Compost toilet so long as a normal toilet is installed for you. 


Peterfc 666?


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

Natas said:


> I think I need a marriage counselor
> 
> How can you *** in a compost toilet????????? the way I figure is that you can't have a compost bog inside the house so is he really thinking that I'm going to get up at silly o'clock and traipse to an outside *******for a piddle or whatever?
> What if there are snakes and spiders in there and how do you flush a compost toilet


in the evening the snake could come in hand the spider you could train it to flush the toilet


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

Why not? They don't look too bad:

Composting toilet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Natas (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes, the white one looks ok, I daren't show him those pics in wike because I bet he will want the antique looking one 

I think I got told off somewhere on this thread, sorry 

I didnt know we had mods on here


----------



## Natas (Feb 20, 2010)

fmarks said:


> in the evening the snake could come in hand the spider you could train it to flush the toilet


I'm scared of spiders fmarks


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

Natas said:


> Yes, the white one looks ok, I daren't show him those pics in wike because I bet he will want the antique looking one
> 
> That's the very one for me too!:clap2:
> 
> ...


I think this site has a program running to censor what it deems as bad language, nothing personal.

I'm scared of spiders too!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Natas

Where about in the Gois area has the OH been looking to set down his composting Loo?

Peterfc 666?


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Peter, I hope not near your koi fish, they don't like it. Natas, just think you will be saving on fertilizers for your batatsh and cabbagesh and everybody will know where you live


----------



## Natas (Feb 20, 2010)

nelinha said:


> Peter, I hope not near your koi fish, they don't like it. Natas, just think you will be saving on fertilizers for your batatsh and cabbagesh and everybody will know where you live


:clap2:


----------

